# Pinto World Championships 2017



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

We had a great time and a really good show. Can't wait for Color Congress and 2018's PWC. 

1st pic is Ducati, 2nd is Ducati & Hubby doing Halter, 3rd is Ducati and trainer doing Ranch Trail.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Congratulations! 
I am in love with that horse since I saw the first pic of him


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Great shots. He looks so tall in that first pic-his legs look like they go on for days!

Glad you had a fun time.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Do they really standthe hrose in front of a little brick wall and curtains, or is that photo shopped in? is it hard to make the horse stand square, still, and looking at camera?

Is Ducati a Pinto?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Do they really standthe hrose in front of a little brick wall and curtains, or is that photo shopped in? is it hard to make the horse stand square, still, and looking at camera?
> 
> Is Ducati a Pinto?


He really is standing in front of the backdrop. They shopped out the trainer's foot that was in the photo, but that's it. He stood square, but getting him to not look around and feet follow nose was a little bit of a challenge. Ducati is a solid registered Pinto, he's also a solid Paint, and Palomino registered.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

egrogan said:


> Great shots. He looks so tall in that first pic-his legs look like they go on for days!
> 
> Glad you had a fun time.


He's 16.1 hh, at 3 years old. His legs DO go on for days!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought your husband was just rather short. Lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I thought your husband was just rather short. Lol.


LOL! Hubby isn't a giant but he's a good 6 ft in his boots.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice horse, nice hubby! Congrats on the show.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Congrats on the show! Ducati is gorgeous! And 16.1 at three years is pretty cool!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Congrats on the show! Ducati is gorgeous! And 16.1 at three years is pretty cool!


LOL! We didn't expect him to get so big. We expected more 15.2 ish or thereabouts.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats!! He is gorgeous


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

simply stunning!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Congratulations!!

What a looker for a horse.
Add the husband and the trainer and what a winning threesome you have!!
Very nice....

Anytime you would like to drop the horse off at my home would be just fine...
He would fit right with our brown & white paint; black, white & gray pintaloosa; flea-bitten gray; copper penny sorrel and a shiny jet black coal nugget... _yup palomino would fit right in!!_ :smile:

_*Congratulations again!!
:runninghorse2:.....
*_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks e'erbunny! We're real pleased with him. He did really well for only his 4th show ever. I'm very happy with the way he turned out so far. His mom is back in foal to his daddy, so we'll be having a baby Dukey next year. Looking forward to that for sure!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats. Pretty horse, that looks like he also can move well. My kind of horse!
He certainly has a lot of show options, far as circuits! 
Do Pintos have solid breeding stock classes, just like Paints or are they now combined, Like Appaloosas, so you can show solids against colored horses, in all classes, not just futurity classes?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Smilie said:


> Congrats. Pretty horse, that looks like he also can move well. My kind of horse!
> He certainly has a lot of show options, far as circuits!
> Do Pintos have solid breeding stock classes, just like Paints or are they now combined, Like Appaloosas, so you can show solids against colored horses, in all classes, not just futurity classes?


Smilie, they're still separated in Pintos. He shows in the solid classes, can't show in the colored ones. At Color Congress we show Palomino & Solid Pinto.


----------



## MerriBelle1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice looking solid Paint. What the breeding on him?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

MerriBelle1 said:


> Nice looking solid Paint. What the breeding on him?


Thanks MerriBelle1, we like him a lot. Here's a link to his pedigree: Ducati Palomino


----------

